# HELP...car rental size Italy.



## ouaifer (Mar 15, 2011)

_For those who know....

We are traveling to Italy for 2 weeks and have a FIAT PANDA 3DR (supposedly a mini) reserved for in country travel.  Will this size vehicle accommodate a large suitcase and a carry-on in the "trunk" area?  Is this an enclosed space that can be left unattended in a shopping center?  That is, is this space protected and covered so that one cannot view inside?_


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/204267/fiat_panda.html


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 15, 2011)

_Thanks so much.
I had also found this previously.  However, there is no information about the inside of the storage area...do you know if there is a covering or a contained/secure area like our vehicles have here?_


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2011)

The one pictured in the link above is a 'special' one. The standard Panda is similar, and is a very small hatchback. I am not sure if it has a tonneau-type cover over the area behind the 2 front seats. If it does, about all it would hide would be a most cursory glance in. Anyone looking seriously would see that something is under the cover.

I wouldn't worry much during a day-time stop at a shopping center as most of those have (some) security. However leaving it with your belongings in it and going on a day-long excursion would be pretty risky. 

With gas at $7-8/gal though, you will appreciate the little car.

Jim Ricks


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2011)

*a little story...*

Years ago, on vacation in Italy, we were driving in the city of Genoa and the roads were obviously very narrow.  I was attempting to get back to the hotel, driving down side streets when my passengers started saying the road ahead was becomming more narrow from the buildings and we wouldn't make it.  Of course, I thought we would have definitely made it and to my dismay as we went through we nearly got stuck and scratched the whole passenger side of the car while squeezing through. Of course everyone in the car became irate and shouting at me, and to my further embarassment, the road after the squeeze was blocked, forcing me to have to turn around.  Well already knowing what happened before and that more damage was inevitable, I made sure the second time I passed through to scratch the same side of the car for obvious reasons.   

Well when I went to return the car after we were leaving Genoa, when I pulled into the lot I parked the damaged passenger side of the car as close to another car in the lot as possible.  When the employee came to check me out, he didn't ask any questions, just looked at the car, walked around to the back, and signed the slip saying the car was returned in good order.  I basically ran once I got out the door. 

In short, when in italy the smaller the rental the better, and make sure you listen to your passengers!


----------



## alfie (Mar 16, 2011)

A small car in Italy is a very good idea, especially when you want to park on the sidewalk.


----------

